# BAY AREA BOSSES 3rd ANNUAL BBQ - 8/8/2009



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

It's that time of year again .... what you all have been waiting for 
























Flier coming soon ... Location is going to be the San Leandro Marina .... food ...well if you were there last year you know what we're bringing .... more info coming soon ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

me want some chicken :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 03:04 PM~12995462
> *me want some chicken  :biggrin:
> *


Come through and you know we will hook it up .....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we had a goodtime last year..... i love that spot see you guys out there//////


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 13 2009, 03:23 PM~12995613
> *we had a goodtime last year..... i love that spot see you guys out there//////
> *


Right on .... see you out there .... thanks bro


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 13 2009, 02:23 PM~12995613
> *we had a goodtime last year..... i love that spot see you guys out there//////
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill be out there again hopefully this time i dont have to tow the monte home :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Man, That fried chicken is the bomb!!!! I gotta go get some again this year!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

WE ARE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

like last time we there........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good time...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup: KFC, CHURCHES & POPEYES aint got shit on y`alls Fried Chicken!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

YOU KNOW *BLVD KINGS* WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 13 2009, 04:23 PM~12995613
> *we had a goodtime last year..... i love that spot see you guys out there//////
> *




















:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

you know BIG RASTA and ISLANDERS C.C. will be in da house fasho - i'm digging the chicken and the all the extras that go with it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 17 2009, 09:44 AM~13028135
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:14 PM~13028944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 17 2009, 01:59 PM~13029969
> * you know BIG RASTA and ISLANDERS C.C. will be in da house fasho - i'm digging the chicken and the all the extras that go with it
> *


Right on bro ... see you out there ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 17 2009, 03:28 PM~13030809
> *:wave:
> *


What's good bro? How you been? You going to make it out to the BBQ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 18 2009, 09:57 AM~13039204
> *What's good bro? How you been? You going to make it out to the BBQ?
> *


nothin much my bike got painted :cheesy: .....ive been good what about you ?..... :yes: yea ill be there


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

im going no matter what 



im serious

no really 



ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

To
THE
MUTHAFUCKIN
TOP ! :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 18 2009, 10:15 AM~13039343
> *im going no matter what
> im serious
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

ALMOST DONE WIT THE FLYER


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

UPDATE .... we are changing the date from 7/18/2009 to 8/8/2009 ....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 18 2009, 01:24 PM~13040826
> *UPDATE .... we are changing the date from 7/18/2009 to 8/8/2009 ....
> *


TO
THE 
MUTHAFUCKIN 
TOP!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 18 2009, 02:24 PM~13040826
> *UPDATE .... we are changing the date from 7/18/2009 to 8/8/2009 ....
> *



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :angry:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453591


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will be there.


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 10:12 AM~13049652
> *nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :angry:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453591
> 
> *


Sorry guey  pero ya ves como es la onda


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 19 2009, 10:27 AM~13049810
> *LUXURIOUS will be there.
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*UPDATE .... we are changing the date from 7/18/2009 to 8/8/2009 ....*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Feb 20 2009, 10:43 AM~13059558
> *Sorry guey   pero ya ves como es la onda
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2009, 12:42 PM~13060676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 18 2009, 10:15 AM~13039343
> *im going no matter what
> im serious
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

parliament cc is there .... that chicken is off the hook !!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Feb 23 2009, 04:26 AM~13083692
> *parliament cc is there .... that chicken is off the hook !!!!!
> *


Right on bro ... see you out there ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 20 2009, 01:49 PM~13061221
> *
> 
> 
> ...




fuck it I'll be @ da bay area in da morning n in King City @ night :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2009, 11:09 AM~13085594
> *fuck it I'll be  @ da bay area in da morning n in King City @ night  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2009, 11:13 AM~12993435
> *It's that time of year again .... what you all have been waiting for
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


hungryyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TO THE MUTHAFUKIN TOP!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>











[/quote]
  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

>


  :biggrin:
[/quote]

You going to make it out for this?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :biggrin:


You going to make it out for this?
[/quote]
Trying to might be in King City for the show on Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> You going to make it out for this?


Trying to might be in King City for the show on Sunday. :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> Trying to might be in King City for the show on Sunday. :biggrin:


    
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*TTT!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 20 2009, 01:49 PM~13061221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 25 2009, 11:02 AM~13108091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 25 2009, 11:02 AM~13108091
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmmm I was i working this day?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the bosses


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bring this bitch back to the TOP ..... :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 10 2009, 05:22 PM~13239958
> *Bring this bitch back to the TOP .....  :biggrin:
> *


X12345678910!!!!!

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 20 2009, 10:29 PM~13343010
> *:wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

anybody want 2 buy tickets?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 6 2009, 07:32 PM~13501504
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: you know im there locs


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2009, 06:35 PM~13522037
> *:biggrin:  you know im there locs
> *


Right on bro ....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oyeahhhhh ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 20 2009, 09:48 AM~13336391
> *
> *


Dam Locs gonna be in Hawaii for family reunion! Uso's will mos def be there tho it's marked on our calender homie! Take plenty pix.........And save me a pc of chicken or two. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wassup Locs me and my new club are going to try to make it


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
Homies!
I'll let the club know the date switched to August 8th! I'll Holla........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 23 2009, 04:15 PM~13669767
> *Wassup Locs me and my new club are going to try to make it
> *


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 23 2009, 04:11 PM~13669726
> *Dam Locs gonna be in Hawaii for family reunion! Uso's will mos def be there tho it's marked on our calender homie! Take plenty pix.........And save me a pc of chicken or two. :biggrin:
> *


I will try and save a piece of that chicken bro but it is going to be hard ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 23 2009, 04:15 PM~13669767
> *Wassup Locs me and my new club are going to try to make it
> *


Sounds good bro ... i hope you guys can make it out ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 24 2009, 04:07 PM~13680834
> *TTT
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 26 2009, 07:29 AM~13692199
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


Thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 3 2009, 01:14 AM~13769267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 4 2009, 01:12 PM~13780579
> *Thanks bro ....
> *


I'll be here Aug. 8th Uce! The other date was a problem! We mos def ridin out. I'll Holla!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is it at the same place as last year


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13846846
> *is it at the same place as last year
> *


Yup San Leandro Marina E...... same spot uce!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

damn its about that time again !!!!!!!!!! you know i cant pass up that chicken ....... :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@May 14 2009, 02:39 AM~13882502
> *damn its about that time again !!!!!!!!!! you know i cant pass up that chicken ....... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 13 2009, 09:03 PM~13880077
> *t
> t
> m
> ...


Hope to see you out there bro ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 14 2009, 10:03 AM~13884699
> *
> *


T
T
T
for my chicken dinner :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

tTt 


:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 14 2009, 10:35 AM~13884411
> *Hope to see you out there bro ....
> *


you no it brotha missed it last year but for sure this :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 15 2009, 09:04 AM~13895429
> *you no it brotha missed it last year but for sure this  :biggrin:
> *


The 408 gots ur back Loc’s!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

A ROAD U NO IM DRIVING DOWN FROM SOUTHERN CAL 2 GET SOME OF THAT CHICKEN RITE AND WHEN IT START 2 GET COLD YOU GUYS BETTER HAVE A JACKET IN THE CAR COME 5 OCLOCK LAY M LOW WILL BE N THE HOUSE LATER ROAD


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@May 14 2009, 01:39 AM~13882502
> *damn its about that time again !!!!!!!!!! you know i cant pass up that chicken ....... :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds good bro we will be waiting for Parliament with open Chicken wings lol :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 14 2009, 03:58 PM~13888831
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


it's almost dinner time UCE!


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 15 2009, 08:04 AM~13895429
> *you no it brotha missed it last year but for sure this  :biggrin:
> *


Yall better not miss this one we gonna have it jumpin! :cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 15 2009, 08:09 AM~13895469
> *The 408 gots ur back Loc’s!
> *


Damn Curt you only have Loc's back? im yelus! :tears: 










:biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@May 15 2009, 08:24 AM~13895606
> *A ROAD U NO IM DRIVING DOWN FROM SOUTHERN CAL 2 GET SOME OF THAT CHICKEN RITE AND WHEN IT START 2 GET COLD YOU GUYS BETTER HAVE A JACKET IN THE CAR COME 5 OCLOCK LAY M LOW WILL BE N THE HOUSE LATER ROAD
> *


We highly appreciate you coming thru from down south..... we sure gonna make it worth your while .... be ready for the tug-a-war 49ers v.s. raider fans, jalapeno eatin contest, beer chuggin contest, and plenty more.......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 15 2009, 09:45 AM~13895782
> *Damn Curt you only have Loc's back? im yelus! :tears:
> :biggrin:
> *



U know Big Curt has love for all the boss Fam Pimp Nasty! :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 15 2009, 09:52 AM~13895839
> *We highly appreciate you coming thru from down south..... we sure gonna make it worth your while .... be ready for the tug-a-war 49ers v.s. beer chuggin contest, and plenty more.......
> *


Holla!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 15 2009, 05:24 PM~13899352
> *Holla!
> *


x2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 15 2009, 09:45 AM~13895782
> *Damn Curt you only have Loc's back? im yelus! :tears:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 15 2009, 03:24 PM~13899352
> *Holla!
> *


you know the faider fans got there asses whooped last year we beat em like 4x out of 4 lol! they might need your help UCE :biggrin: 

*
NINERS!*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

LOCS WHATS UP HOMIE!


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 15 2009, 10:39 AM~13895740
> *Sounds good bro we will be waiting for Parliament with open Chicken wings lol :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 18 2009, 10:20 PM~13929111
> *LOCS WHATS UP HOMIE!
> *


What's good bro? How are things?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2009, 09:39 AM~13932979
> *What's good bro? How are things?
> *


workin bro.. 6 days a week. tryin to make it out for some chicken


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 19 2009, 09:45 AM~13933050
> *workin bro.. 6 days a week. tryin to make it out for some chicken
> *


You have plenty of time to get the day off .... ask now for the day off .... you don't want to miss this chicken .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

We'll be in the HOUSE!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 03:55 PM~13937608
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 18 2009, 02:11 PM~13922503
> *you know the faider fans got there asses whooped last year we beat em like 4x out of 4 lol! they might need your help UCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: And it kills me everytime! I work for the City and County of SF 2500 people in our yard only 12 of us are Raider fans! I gotta hear it football season or not! :angry:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

San Leandro High School along with Bay Area Bosses CC are having a 1st annual show & shine. This was planned last minute and that is why this year we are making it a show & shine. Please come out and support the Latinos Unidos. Lets show the community what we are all about. It is going to be $5 per car entered and $5 for people walking in to see the cars. If anyone can donate more please do as we are trying to help the kids. Move in time will be 10 - 12 and the show will be from 12 - 4. If you need more info please contact me.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

*To
The 
Pinche
Top!*
uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13969148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 22 2009, 10:39 AM~13969604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13969148
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAyUmMm THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT FOR THE BAYAREA JEFEZ!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2009, 08:54 AM~13969148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIES BUT I NEED MY ROLAIDS AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@May 30 2009, 09:16 PM~14049603
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIES BUT  I NEED MY ROLAIDS AFTER :biggrin:
> *


I'll have plenty extra Uso! Always got them on me...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 31 2009, 05:50 AM~14051751
> *I'll have plenty extra Uso! Always got them on me...... :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE ,I WILL BE LOOKING FOR YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Make sure to get there early for good parking .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 2 2009, 01:33 PM~14072535
> *Make sure to get there early for good parking ....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We talked about that this weekend at danny's! We coming at the butt crack a dawn Uso! You know me lol


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

ill try 2 hook it up with da tacos :biggrin:


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

INspiratioNS


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

am definately gonna go dis tym :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jun 3 2009, 12:01 AM~14079754
> *am definately gonna go dis tym  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :buttkick: :wave: :guns: :ugh: :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


sup gurl, hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jun 3 2009, 12:01 AM~14079754
> *am definately gonna go dis tym  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

If anyone's car breaks down then call someone to pick you guys up ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 2 2009, 05:46 PM~14075468
> *We talked about that this weekend at danny's! We coming at the butt crack a dawn Uso! You know me lol
> *


Cool bro i will be there ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13969148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT FOR SOME BOMB ASS CHICKEN AND POPP'N ROLAIDS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T T T :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave: cant wait!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 11 2009, 12:40 PM~14161713
> * :wave:  cant wait!!!
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 11 2009, 02:15 PM~14162635
> *
> *


I'm Hungry Now!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:h5: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T
for my homies!


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

Up!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sac/Stockton/Alameda County will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 16 2009, 04:09 PM~14209476
> *Sac/Stockton/Alameda County will be there! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Got to get more chicken :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13969148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT* FOR SOME BOMB ASS CHICKEN


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

coralen cabrones cuz im hungry :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

ssssshhhhaaaauuuuu :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 16 2009, 05:18 PM~14210019
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Got to get more chicken  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Is there gonna be another RAIDER'S VS NINER'S tug of war :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 16 2009, 05:18 PM~14210019
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Got to get more chicken  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: And you know this!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 20 2009, 07:42 AM~14246403
> *Is there gonna be another RAIDER'S VS NINER'S tug of war :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T for Fried Chicken !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## AztecasRemyRed (Dec 30, 2008)

DAyUmMm THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!! you dont even like chicken lolz jk wutz up loko


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

whats up b a b riders this is that true rider that puts more miles on his rider than any one on the pavement now can you guess who this is from lay m low well


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2009, 08:54 AM~13969148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REMEMBER BOSSES , IT'S GOTTA BE FOSTER FARMS, NONE OF THAT OTHER CHICKEN WITH HORMONES AND ALL THAT OTHER BULLSHIT THAT'S IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Jun 22 2009, 10:38 PM~14269018
> *REMEMBER BOSSES , IT'S GOTTA BE FOSTER FARMS, NONE OF THAT OTHER CHICKEN WITH HORMONES AND ALL THAT OTHER BULLSHIT THAT'S IN IT :biggrin:
> *




You mean these guyz ?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Jun 22 2009, 07:11 PM~14266661
> *whats up b a b riders this is that true rider that puts more miles on his rider than any one on the pavement now can you guess who this is from lay m low well
> *


SMILEY ..... What's good mayne? How is everything?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AztecasRemyRed_@Jun 22 2009, 03:59 PM~14264602
> *DAyUmMm THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!!    you dont even like chicken  lolz jk wutz up loko
> *


What's up bro?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 23 2009, 12:48 AM~14269936
> *You mean these guyz ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 23 2009, 08:20 AM~14271939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: these damnn birds are gonna get it August 8th :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jun 23 2009, 09:28 AM~14271995
> *:roflmao: these damnn birds are gonna get it August 8th :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: 


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 23 2009, 09:34 AM~14272041
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  How you doing locs?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2009, 09:40 AM~14272092
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   How you doing locs?
> *


Doing good bro .... just trying to survive .... how you doing? You going to make it out to the BBQ in august?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 23 2009, 10:04 AM~14272272
> *Doing good bro .... just trying to survive .... how you doing? You going to make it out to the BBQ in august?
> *


 Cool trying too survive also but kind of hard been off work 4 months  Now wont be judging for Street Low anymore. Hope to see you at other shows & keep that Monte looking clean.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jun 23 2009, 08:28 AM~14271995
> *:roflmao: these damnn birds are gonna get it August 8th :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2009, 01:33 PM~14274201
> *Cool trying too survive also but kind of hard been off work 4 months  Now wont  be judging for Street Low anymore. Hope to see you at other shows & keep that Monte looking clean.
> *


What happened ... how come no more judging? Yeah i know allot of people looking for work .. it is hard out there .... i hope you the best and find something ....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 24 2009, 10:05 AM~14282850
> *What happened ... how come no more judging? Yeah i know allot of people looking for work .. it is hard out there .... i hope you the best and find something ....
> *


 Just for Streetlow. He wants it done for cheap. He does'nt consider the fact that we drive 4 to 6 hours day before the show, at the show by 9am & there til its over. Then we still have to drive back home, shit one of my guys lives in Riverside.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 10:23 AM~14283052
> *Just for Streetlow.  He wants it done for cheap. He does'nt consider the fact that we drive 4 to 6 hours day before the show, at the show by 9am & there til its over. Then we still have to drive back home, shit one of my guys lives in Riverside.
> *


Damn that sucks bro .....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 24 2009, 10:40 AM~14283224
> *Damn that sucks bro .....
> *


 Yeah I know. Hope that his cheaper guys do good so that no one gets burned!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2009, 09:31 AM~14305675
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:14 PM~13028944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


has george done anything to the 66


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

>


  :biggrin:
[/quote]

im there


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

love the regal ,saw it at san leandro high,keep up the good work


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE, AND YES "LOCS" I'M BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE" WITH ME..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14348269
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE, AND YES "LOCS" I'M BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE" WITH ME..... :0  :cheesy:
> *


Thank you bro .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jun 30 2009, 03:03 PM~14342797
> *has george done anything to the  66
> *


Still working on it ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: eh locs....can i bring some CHAMORRO RICE (RED RICE) to the picnic????, something different you and the club might like - lmk. EL PATRON knows what i'm talking about - ask him!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2009, 10:34 AM~14351350
> *:biggrin: eh locs....can i bring some CHAMORRO RICE (RED RICE) to the picnic????, something different you and the club might like - lmk. EL PATRON knows what i'm talking about - ask him!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sure bro ....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14348269
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE, AND YES "LOCS" I'M BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE" WITH ME..... :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T
FOR 
A
GOOD
TIME!!


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2009, 11:34 AM~14351350
> *:biggrin: eh locs....can i bring some CHAMORRO RICE (RED RICE) to the picnic????, something different you and the club might like - lmk. EL PATRON knows what i'm talking about - ask him!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya some red rice make sure you bring some keliquin and fini deni


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 7 2009, 08:30 AM~14401389
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2009, 09:34 AM~14351350
> *:biggrin: eh locs....can i bring some CHAMORRO RICE (RED RICE) to the picnic????, something different you and the club might like - lmk. EL PATRON knows what i'm talking about - ask him!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah buddy! :biggrin: i know what you talkin bout....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

*3 more weeks!*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14493799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Jul 7 2009, 09:37 AM~14401923
> *ya some red rice make sure you bring some keliquin and fini deni
> *


 :biggrin: who dis...what you know about red rice????, nah i'm coming thru with a big azz pot of rice. something different for the folkers :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

man...i can't wait for that fried chicken - it's going to be on and poppin' - iz there going to be another <span style='color:red'>RAIDER[/b] tug of war????


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up locs ragz will be there fa sho homie


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jul 21 2009, 01:47 PM~14540039
> *what up locs ragz will be there fa sho homie
> *


 :biggrin: bout time i see the homie billjack and da clean azz lac :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

AYE LOKS HAVE THE BEER CHUG TROPHY READY FOR US CAUSE WE TAKIN IT THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 05:06 PM~14542141
> *AYE LOKS HAVE THE BEER CHUG TROPHY READY FOR US CAUSE WE TAKIN IT THIS YEAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Better prepare to drink a keg Uce! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 21 2009, 10:21 AM~14537574
> * man...i can't wait for that fried chicken - it's going to be on and poppin' - iz there going to be another <span style='color:red'>RAIDER* tug of war????
> [/b]


You know it ..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jul 21 2009, 01:47 PM~14540039
> *what up locs ragz will be there fa sho homie
> *


Right on bro .... it will be a good time ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 05:06 PM~14542141
> *AYE LOKS HAVE THE BEER CHUG TROPHY READY FOR US CAUSE WE TAKIN IT THIS YEAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We'll see bro ..... two members from every club ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 21 2009, 10:21 AM~14537574
> * man...i can't wait for that fried chicken - it's going to be on and poppin' - iz there going to be another <span style='color:red'>RAIDER* tug of war????
> [/b]



gotta get the RAIDER gloves ready :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 21 2009, 07:16 PM~14542772
> *Better prepare to drink a keg Uce! :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW WE DO UCE, WE SOME DRINKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 22 2009, 12:49 PM~14550563
> *THATS HOW WE DO UCE, WE SOME DRINKERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 21 2009, 03:37 PM~14541259
> *:biggrin: bout time i see the homie billjack and da clean azz lac :biggrin:
> *


big rasta whats up pimpin


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jul 23 2009, 08:32 AM~14558973
> *big rasta whats up pimpin
> *


  just chillin bro, doing it one day at a time. yeah...can't wait for this FRIED CHICKEN, it was off the hook last year - one love billjack - big rasta


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 23 2009, 09:58 AM~14559686
> * just chillin bro, doing it one day at a time. yeah...can't wait for this FRIED CHICKEN, it was off the hook last year - one love billjack - big rasta
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 05:06 PM~14542141
> *AYE LOKS HAVE THE BEER CHUG TROPHY READY FOR US CAUSE WE TAKIN IT THIS YEAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: heh....this is my nickname - BIG CHUG...aka...BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: finger lickin' good....*FRIED CHICKEN* :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 20 2009, 12:56 PM~14526471
> *:biggrin: who dis...what you know about red rice????, nah i'm coming thru with a big azz pot of rice. something different for the folkers :biggrin:
> *


now?????who got da beans?????  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :dunno: :h5:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 24 2009, 10:06 AM~14569321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooo will they be there :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Two more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: what up bosses


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 24 2009, 03:24 PM~14573204
> *ooooooooooo will they be there  :biggrin:
> *



I hope :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

UNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE KICKIN IT WITH YOU HOMIES


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 24 2009, 03:24 PM~14573204
> *ooooooooooo will they be there  :biggrin:
> *


Shit i wish .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Jul 24 2009, 07:19 PM~14574999
> *:biggrin: what up bosses
> *


What's good bro ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

This year we are going to try something a little different .... we are going to hand out tickets for the food so that way we can try and make sure everyone eats at least once before everyone starts coming back for seconds and thirds and fourths ..... once you drive in there will be someone to hand everyone in the car a ticket .... *do not lose the ticket or there will be a $5 charge* Show up early for good parking ..... 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 10:16 AM~14593457
> *This year we are going to try something a little different .... we are going to hand out tickets for the food so that way we can try and make sure everyone eats at least once before everyone starts coming back for seconds and thirds and fourths ..... once you drive in there will be someone to hand everyone in the car a ticket .... do not lose the ticket or there will be a $5 charge Show up early for good parking .....
> 
> Thanks
> *


GOOD IDEA BOSSES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

homie we have to caravan a 15ñera but going to try to be out there !!! had my dates all crossed!!!!! DANG IT!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 27 2009, 11:48 PM~14601757
> *homie we have to caravan a 15ñera but going to try to be out there !!! had my dates all crossed!!!!! DANG IT!!
> *


OK bro ....


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 11:16 AM~14593457
> *This year we are going to try something a little different .... we are going to hand out tickets for the food so that way we can try and make sure everyone eats at least once before everyone starts coming back for seconds and thirds and fourths ..... once you drive in there will be someone to hand everyone in the car a ticket .... do not lose the ticket or there will be a $5 charge Show up early for good parking .....
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: You aint gotta eat 2nds and 3rd if you get the "Big Kahuna" LunchPlate! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 28 2009, 05:08 PM~14608282
> *:thumbsup: You aint gotta eat 2nds and 3rd if you get the "Big Kahuna" LunchPlate! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 11:16 AM~14593457
> *This year we are going to try something a little different .... we are going to hand out tickets for the food so that way we can try and make sure everyone eats at least once before everyone starts coming back for seconds and thirds and fourths ..... once you drive in there will be someone to hand everyone in the car a ticket .... do not lose the ticket or there will be a $5 charge Show up early for good parking .....
> 
> Thanks
> *




DAM IT :biggrin: SEE U THERE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2009, 03:19 PM~14618528
> *DAM IT  :biggrin:  SEE U THERE
> *


Right on bro .... going to be some good times ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 11:16 AM~14593457
> *This year we are going to try something a little different .... we are going to hand out tickets for the food so that way we can try and make sure everyone eats at least once before everyone starts coming back for seconds and thirds and fourths ..... once you drive in there will be someone to hand everyone in the car a ticket .... do not lose the ticket or there will be a $5 charge Show up early for good parking .....
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :biggrin: does this concern big rasta and shaka64 (bradah joe)???? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 29 2009, 03:45 PM~14618824
> *:biggrin: does this concern big rasta and shaka64 (bradah joe)???? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






Hey after the BBQ who is down to cruise to SAMS .... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: FRIED CHICKEN :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2009, 03:49 PM~14618853
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Hey after the BBQ who is down to cruise to SAMS ....
> 
> ...


You know I cant drive past Sams two times without stoppin for a Shake brah! I'm down fosho!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 29 2009, 03:45 PM~14618824
> *:biggrin: does this concern big rasta and shaka64 (bradah joe)???? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalacustom (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2009, 11:13 AM~12993435
> *It's that time of year again .... what you all have been waiting for
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68impalacustom (Jun 14, 2007)

Lay M Low will be in the building fa sho.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 29 2009, 04:19 PM~14619183
> *You know I cant drive past Sams two times without stoppin for a Shake brah! I'm down fosho!
> *


Cool bro ..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68impalacustom_@Jul 30 2009, 08:28 AM~14625826
> *Lay M Low will be in the building fa sho.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hell yeah.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

almost time ..... 


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

T
T
T :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 29 2009, 03:51 PM~14618877
> *:biggrin: FRIED CHICKEN :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tonelac (Sep 28, 2008)

what's up folks this is big tone laymlow e.p.a chapter, sounds good folks we will be there! hope you guy's come to the annual also, one love!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

*BLVD KINGS* will be there  :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows will be in the house _


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost time .... 5 days .... 


hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stockton..... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TitoG (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Feb 13 2009, 10:09 PM~12998897
> *Man, That fried chicken is the bomb!!!! I gotta go get some again this year!!
> *


WhaaaaUp OG how you been brah? you goin 2 da BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ?Hope 2 see you thur brah uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

cant till diz weekend :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14666897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: what's the date???????? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 4 2009, 08:12 AM~14669994
> *:dunno: what's the date???????? :dunno:
> *



8/9

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453591


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2009, 03:03 PM~14673138
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


x114


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 4 2009, 02:07 PM~14673181
> *x114
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey locs can we test some of the chicken on friday so we can let people know how good its going to be.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 4 2009, 04:11 PM~14673816
> *hey locs can we test some of the chicken on friday so we can let people know how good its going to be.....lol  :biggrin:
> *


  ME TOO IM HUNGRY. SHIT. STOP THINKING OF YOURSELF DAD. LET ME KNOW ABOUT THESE THINGS. I LIKE FOOD. SO YOUR MAKING CHICKEN ON FRIDAY. FOR YOU LOC'S AND I. WE NEED TO TRY YOUR FIRST. :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 4 2009, 03:11 PM~14673816
> *hey locs can we test some of the chicken on friday so we can let people know how good its going to be.....lol  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro have to wait till saturday like everyone else :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 4 2009, 03:17 PM~14673890
> *  ME TOO IM HUNGRY. SHIT. STOP THINKING OF YOURSELF DAD. LET ME KNOW ABOUT THESE THINGS. I LIKE FOOD. SO YOUR MAKING CHICKEN ON FRIDAY. FOR YOU LOC'S AND I. WE NEED TO TRY YOUR FIRST. :roflmao:
> *


What's going on bro? You going to make it down for the Fried Chicken by the Bay?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 22 2009, 11:48 PM~14269936
> *You mean these guyz ?
> 
> 
> ...


Q-VO BOSSES, 3 DAY'S LEFT AND COUNTING .THOSE CHICKENS BETTER BE "FOSTER FARMS" CHICKENS :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 4 2009, 03:36 PM~14674052
> *Q-VO BOSSES, 3 DAY'S LEFT AND COUNTING .THOSE CHICKENS BETTER BE "FOSTER FARMS" CHICKENS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

All the 408 Homies should all hook up in the early am..  

So we can all roll out the the East Bay to support are homies Bay Area Bosses.. All of 408 smashin down the 880 :0 

Any one in???


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 4 2009, 05:01 PM~14674293
> *All the 408 Homies should all hook up in the early am..
> 
> So we can all roll out the the East Bay to support are homies Bay Area Bosses..  All of 408 smashin down the 880 :0
> ...


Where down.. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 4 2009, 04:03 PM~14674306
> *Where down.. :biggrin:
> *


what time homie?

i say early... so we can go and swig all Loc's beer :biggrin: 


Na.. last BBQ (bay bbq) we had a sorry (_I_) parking spot! Never again! :angry:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 4 2009, 05:06 PM~14674341
> *what time homie?
> 
> i say early... so we can go and swig all Loc's beer :biggrin:
> ...


Set it up.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2009, 03:07 PM~13875378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro can i get directions from sac


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 4 2009, 03:01 PM~14674293
> *All the 408 Homies should all hook up in the early am..
> 
> So we can all roll out the the East Bay to support are homies Bay Area Bosses..  All of 408 smashin down the 880 :0
> ...


UNIQUES C.C. IS DOWN FOR THE CAUSE


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :yes:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 4 2009, 04:13 PM~14674423
> *hey bro can i get directions from sac
> *


 here bro this might help 
get 80W then continue towards 580E towards oakland/hayward thenTake the W Grand Ave/I-880exit toward Alameda/San Jose then Keep leftat the fork to continue toward I-880 Sand merge onto I-880 S then take the exit marina west dat street takes u to da part


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days until the "FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY" - i'm starving :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 4 2009, 10:09 PM~14678459
> *see everyone there :biggrin:
> *


  wayne...are you bringing the 60????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 4 2009, 04:01 PM~14674293
> *All the 408 Homies should all hook up in the early am..
> 
> So we can all roll out the the East Bay to support are homies Bay Area Bosses..  All of 408 smashin down the 880 :0
> ...


HELL YEAH .... that's what i'm talking about .... 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 4 2009, 04:06 PM~14674341
> *what time homie?
> 
> i say early... so we can go and swig all Loc's beer :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 4 2009, 11:38 PM~14679380
> *here bro this might help
> get 80W then continue towards 580E towards oakland/hayward thenTake the W Grand Ave/I-880exit toward Alameda/San Jose then Keep leftat the fork to continue toward I-880 Sand merge onto I-880 S then take the exit marina west dat street takes u to da part
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks bro


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2009, 09:18 AM~14681780
> *:biggrin: 3 more days until the "FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY" - i'm starving :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2009, 04:33 PM~14674027
> *What's going on bro? You going to make it down for the Fried Chicken by the Bay?
> *


WAT UP LOC'S TRYING TO GET SAT.. OFF OF WORK.. LET YOU KNOW..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 5 2009, 10:43 AM~14682769
> *WAT UP LOC'S TRYING TO GET SAT.. OFF OF WORK.. LET YOU KNOW..
> *


Sounds good bro .... i hope you can will be a fun day ....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Hope everyones ready for this saturday! we gonna have POPS "BOSS CHICKEN", CAR CLUB TUGG of WAR and THE 49ER V.S. RAIDER TUG of WAR, JALAPENO EATIN CONTEST, and THE FAMOUS 320Z BEER CHUGG!, PINATA FOR THE KIDS AND PLEANTY MORE! so come out to have a good time with your family 
THE BAY AREA BOSSES


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 5 2009, 12:38 AM~14679380
> *here bro this might help
> get 80W then continue towards 580E towards oakland/hayward thenTake the W Grand Ave/I-880exit toward Alameda/San Jose then Keep leftat the fork to continue toward I-880 Sand merge onto I-880 S then take the exit marina west dat street takes u to da part
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 5 2009, 12:27 PM~14684427
> *thanks bro
> *


You rollin through  :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 4 2009, 02:17 PM~14673890
> *  ME TOO IM HUNGRY. SHIT. STOP THINKING OF YOURSELF DAD. LET ME KNOW ABOUT THESE THINGS. I LIKE FOOD. SO YOUR MAKING CHICKEN ON FRIDAY. FOR YOU LOC'S AND I. WE NEED TO TRY YOUR FIRST. :roflmao:
> *


 TRY AND MAKE IT SON WE NEED TO BEAT THE RAIDERS ON TUG-O-WAR AGAIN THIER WEAK....LOL :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 4 2009, 02:17 PM~14673890
> *  ME TOO IM HUNGRY. SHIT. STOP THINKING OF YOURSELF DAD. LET ME KNOW ABOUT THESE THINGS. I LIKE FOOD. SO YOUR MAKING CHICKEN ON FRIDAY. FOR YOU LOC'S AND I. WE NEED TO TRY YOUR FIRST. :roflmao:
> *


 TRY AND MAKE IT SON WE NEED TO BEAT THE RAIDERS ON TUG-O-WAR AGAIN THIER WEAK....LOL :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 5 2009, 01:05 PM~14684788
> *TRY AND MAKE IT SON WE NEED TO BEAT THE RAIDERS ON TUG-O-WAR AGAIN THIER WEAK....LOL    :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


what do you mean AGAIN :angry: we beat yall 3 out of 5 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 5 2009, 02:13 PM~14684886
> *what do you mean AGAIN :angry:  we beat yall 3 out of 5 :biggrin:
> *


He is a niner fan bro ... calm down .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Aug 5 2009, 01:36 PM~14684518
> *You rollin through   :thumbsup:
> *


Come through .......


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 5 2009, 02:13 PM~14684886
> *what do you mean AGAIN :angry:  we beat yall 3 out of 5 :biggrin:
> *


  chill EL PATRON...he's a NINER fan. here's a blunt..hit it and pass it


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 5 2009, 01:13 PM~14684886
> *what do you mean AGAIN :angry:  we beat yall 3 out of 5 :biggrin:
> *


NINER 4 LIFE.....YOU KNOW ,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I might meet some of my Ryders at the Fry’s Electronics off 880 and Brokaw about 830~9am? Locs.. what you think about that? We might get there before 10 for sure. is that to early? :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

directions from san jose :uh: 

or the address to the marina


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 5 2009, 03:24 PM~14685525
> *directions from san jose  :uh:
> 
> or the address to the marina
> *


 :biggrin: 880 north towards oakland, take the marina blvd exit (WEST), follow that until you hit the marina - look for the big pot of FRIED CHICKEN - hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 5 2009, 03:24 PM~14685520
> *I might meet some of my Ryders at the Fry’s Electronics off 880 and Brokaw about 830~9am? Locs.. what you think about that? We might get there before 10 for sure. is that to early? :0
> *


 :thumbsup: see you there curt...now we can finally meet up - one love - BIG RASTA :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2009, 03:33 PM~14685596
> *:thumbsup: see you there curt...now we can finally meet up - one love - BIG RASTA :thumbsup:
> *



Cool.. i just want to make sure that time frame works pimp :biggrin: 

BUT........ the earler we get there, the earler we can put a few back! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 5 2009, 03:38 PM~14685623
> *Cool.. i just want to make sure that time frame works pimp :biggrin:
> 
> BUT........  the earler we get there, the earler we can put a few back! :biggrin:
> *


This is true and get the good parking :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beezzyb (Aug 2, 2009)

what is the address to the spot?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 5 2009, 03:24 PM~14685525
> *directions from san jose  :uh:
> 
> or the address to the marina
> *


Poppa hit me up we meeting here in Fremont on your way I got you!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

500 lbs of Chicken huh! What everyone else gonna eat your taco truck comin? I'm comin on an empty stomach I know Rasta gonna put it down :biggrin: See you out there Uso's......... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2009, 09:19 AM~14681789
> * wayne...are you bringing the 60????
> *


 :yes: see you there


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks like me and the family will make this one!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 5 2009, 05:21 PM~14686608
> *500 lbs of Chicken huh! What everyone else gonna eat your taco truck comin? I'm comin on an empty stomach I know Rasta gonna put it down :biggrin: See you out there Uso's......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and you know this bradah joe :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i wish i could go but my car dont look good my vynl tops not on


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Dammmmmmmme!!

What's up with the weather! It was raining in the East Bay today this morning on 880!  

Looks like a cold weekend in San Lean! Oh well time to bust out the sweaters.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 6 2009, 08:49 AM~14692324
> *Dammmmmmmme!!
> 
> What's up with the weather! It was raining in the East Bay today this morning on 880!
> ...


I just checked the weather and it said 73 for saturday .... a few clouds .... it does get cold later on in the afternoon so bring a jacket anyways .... i know the cold is nothing to you VIKING ... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2009, 09:43 AM~14692728
> *I just checked the weather and it said 73 for saturday .... a few clouds .... it does get cold later on in the afternoon so bring a jacket anyways .... i know the cold is nothing to you VIKING ...  :biggrin:
> *



Hell na!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=locs_650,Feb 26 2009, 11:48 AM~13118134]












:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 6 2009, 12:38 PM~14694429
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 6 2009, 11:37 AM~14693770
> *=locs_650,Feb 26 2009, 11:48 AM~13118134]
> 
> 
> ...


See you on saturday bro ....


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2009, 12:58 PM~14694617
> *What's going on bro?
> *


here at the house bro. geting ready for work  sup with u man? ready for saturday?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 6 2009, 01:14 PM~14694769
> *here at the house bro. geting ready for work   sup with u man? ready for saturday?
> *


Almost ready ... need to buy a few last minute things .... going to be a good day ....


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2009, 01:33 PM~14694921
> *Almost ready ... need to buy a few last minute things .... going to be a good day ....
> *


i be there for sure bro. i dont have to work this weekend. :biggrin: 

i will get some coronas and modelos for u guys :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 6 2009, 01:36 PM~14694954
> *i be there for sure bro. i dont have to work this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> i will get some coronas and modelos for u guys :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 more days and smokin' - down home *FRIED CHICKEN *


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

gonna see if i can get out for a minute so i can roll through


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt9_@Aug 6 2009, 03:53 PM~14696264
> *gonna see if i can get out for a minute so i can roll through
> *


Sounds good bro ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

i hope u have lots of chickin homies!!! im comming hungry!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 6 2009, 03:37 PM~14696667
> *i hope u have lots of chickin homies!!! im comming hungry!! :biggrin:
> *



*x2*


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Locs my lady wanna know if ya'll gonna have a female beer chug contest? :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 6 2009, 05:51 PM~14697216
> *Locs my lady wanna know if ya'll gonna have a female beer chug contest? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2009, 11:16 AM~14593457
> *This year we are going to try something a little different .... we are going to hand out tickets for the food so that way we can try and make sure everyone eats at least once before everyone starts coming back for seconds and thirds and fourths ..... once you drive in there will be someone to hand everyone in the car a ticket .... do not lose the ticket or there will be a $5 charge Show up early for good parking .....
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 6 2009, 08:49 AM~14692324
> *Dammmmmmmme!!
> 
> What's up with the weather! It was raining in the East Bay today this morning on 880!
> ...


yea but hope fully is all good dat dish network weather news shyt say dat is gonna be sunny 4 da weekend :worship: :worship: :around: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 6 2009, 04:37 PM~14696667
> *i hope u have lots of chickin homies!!! im comming hungry!! :biggrin:
> *


  x1967


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: wassup curt...washing up the 67 tonight and rolling on da morning. what time you coming thu :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 6 2009, 04:51 PM~14697216
> *Locs my lady wanna know if ya'll gonna have a female beer chug contest? :biggrin:
> *


man i only have one trophie for the Beer chug  ....... but if the lady's want an Exhibition match i'll supply the beer


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Hope everyones ready for some good times tomorrow! :biggrin: i can't wait hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2009, 10:40 AM~14702390
> *Hope everyones ready for some good times tomorrow! :biggrin:  i can't wait hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Can’t wait, I been hearing about the chicken all year.. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2009, 08:08 AM~14701659
> *:biggrin: wassup curt...washing up the 67 tonight and rolling on da morning. what time you coming thu :biggrin:
> *


Nice.. im going to wash up in tomorrow morning. I hope to be on 880 by 930am.? What time you going to roll Uce :cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

*TO
THE 
MUTHAFUCKIN
TOP!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 7 2009, 10:59 AM~14703087
> *Nice.. im going to wash up in tomorrow morning. I hope to be on 880 by 930am.? What time you going to roll Uce :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: meeting up with the uce from stockton around 8:30, leaving sac, then heading to vallejo to pick up the RED RICE and then rolling up a blunt then heading to san leandro - i'll be there around 10:30 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2009, 01:03 PM~14704382
> *TO
> THE
> MUTHAFUCKIN
> ...


  que paso EL PATRON....ready for some RED RICE - CHAMORRO STYLE


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2009, 02:05 PM~14705056
> *:biggrin: meeting up with the uce from stockton around 8:30, leaving sac, then heading to vallejo to pick up the RED RICE and then rolling up a blunt then heading to san leandro - i'll be there around 10:30 :biggrin:
> *



Puff puff pass Uce!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Me and Jules will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

this time im showing up u know how black people and fried chicken inter-act with each other yall was smart not 2 mention watermelon cus it would have been over ran lmao


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 7 2009, 04:40 PM~14706278
> *this time im showing up  u know how black people and fried chicken  inter-act with each other  yall was smart not 2 mention watermelon  cus  it would have been over ran  lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Uso's are right with ya homeslice! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

i dont know if i can make it i just painted a car 2 day in my bak yard and is gonna get piked up 2morro so ill see wat happens :dunno:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 7 2009, 04:40 PM~14706278
> *this time im showing up  u know how black people and fried chicken  inter-act with each other  yall was smart not 2 mention watermelon  cus  it would have been over ran  lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 7 2009, 06:00 PM~14706770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Uso's are right with ya homeslice! :biggrin:
> *


uso save me some chicken :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: jose510ss, Uniques83
wat up u there 2 morro


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Q-VO BOSSES, JUST TO LET YOU VATOS KNOW, THE UNIQUES, ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES CAR CLUBS WILL BE GETTING THERE AROUND NOON TIME SO WE WILL CHECK YOU HOMEBOYS OUT TOMORROW , LATE  SORRY CURT WE DIDN'T ROLL WITH YOU FELLAS, WE JUST WANTED TO SLEEP IN A LITTLE LATE .


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 7 2009, 10:39 PM~14708857
> *Q-VO BOSSES, JUST TO LET YOU VATOS KNOW, THE UNIQUES, ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES CAR CLUBS WILL BE GETTING THERE AROUND NOON TIME SO WE WILL CHECK YOU HOMEBOYS OUT TOMORROW , LATE  SORRY CURT WE DIDN'T ROLL WITH YOU FELLAS, WE JUST WANTED TO SLEEP IN A LITTLE LATE .
> *


huevones! :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 7 2009, 09:43 PM~14708883
> *huevones! :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT AND PROUD OF IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

finally ima b readay early!!!see manana


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 7 2009, 11:01 PM~14709029
> *THAT'S RIGHT AND PROUD OF IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


...... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 7 2009, 10:21 PM~14708694
> *i dont know if i can make it i just painted a car 2 day in my bak yard and is gonna get piked up 2morro so ill see wat happens :dunno:
> *


doesnt look like you have very far to go :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

to the top for today!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 8 2009, 08:54 AM~14710689
> *doesnt look like you have very far to go :0
> *


yea but not sure and my ride is not ready i was doing paterns of da roof yestrdaynight plus da mustand i painted you know wat fuk di foo if he dont pik his shyt by 1pm im in da park im have 2 take da buss tho but anything 4 chicken :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

how did it go today? wish we could have made it but unforeseeable events caused each of us not to be able to make it.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

good people good food nice day = priceless...... nice meetn some new people day and seen some old faces . thanks again for the invite bay area bosses . :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WHERE DA PICS AT?????


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 08:12 PM~14713942
> *WHERE DA PICS AT?????
> *


X2


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 08:12 PM~14713942
> *WHERE DA PICS AT?????
> *



dont know :0 i was too busy with the chicken... :biggrin: it was bomb. good turn out and even better weather and people :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 8 2009, 09:55 AM~14710694
> *to the top for today!
> *



hope it was a great turnout!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 8 2009, 08:12 PM~14713942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got sum i but i cant find da usb 4r da camara :angry:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 8 2009, 09:12 PM~14714344
> *dont know  :0  i was too busy with the chicken... :biggrin:  it was bomb.  good turn out and even better weather and people :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so... u ate all da chicken :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Right on BAY AREA BOSSES !!!! We had a great time, cool peoples, plus the fried chicken tasted good with my cold beer , seeya next year!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I want to thank everyone who made it out .... with out you guys it wouldn't of been a good day ..... Thanks to all the clubs, solo riders and all the families ..... it was a great day .... 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 











All 400lbs of chicken was GONE ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 8 2009, 09:46 PM~14714529
> *Right on BAY AREA BOSSES !!!!  We had a great time, cool peoples, plus the fried chicken tasted good with my cold beer , seeya next year!!!!
> *


Thanks for making it out ... i hope you guys ate enough ....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

perfect day at the marina for a bbq... and the chicken was great! it was good to see some of the out of towners that came through also. 

thanks bay bosses, cant wait for next year. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 8 2009, 09:12 PM~14714344
> *dont know  :0  i was too busy with the chicken... :biggrin:  it was bomb.  good turn out and even better weather and people :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro for coming out there .... good times ....

That 58 was clean though ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 8 2009, 10:05 PM~14714632
> *perfect day at the marina for a bbq... and the chicken was great! it was good to see some of the out of towners that came through also.
> 
> thanks bay bosses, cant wait for next year. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you and your wife for making it out .... like i said before you guys that make it are what make it a great event ....


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

found da fuken usb here :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> thanks for the pics of our cars burgundy90 and jose510ss :biggrin:
> 
> glad to see someone had a camera...


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

and dats dats dats al foks!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

and i forgot da golf kart :biggrin:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks to the bosses for a great day and some boss chicken. the day was hella kool as well as all the people. this is by far 1 of the top events i look forward to all year. like evry 1else said, it was kool to meet new people and put some faces to the screen names :thumbsup: 


see ya homies at the next event :biggrin: 













oh and thanks to all the photographers for the great pics


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 8 2009, 11:32 PM~14715095
> *  thanks to the bosses for a great day and some boss chicken. the day was hella kool as well as all the people. this is by far 1 of the top events i look forward to all year. like evry 1else said, it was kool to meet new people and put some faces to the screen names  :thumbsup:
> see ya homies at the next event  :biggrin:
> oh and thanks to all the photographers for the great pics
> *


 :biggrin: WASSUP POPPA68..IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU TODAY, IT WAS A VERY NICE DAY. ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ONE LOVE TO BAY AREA BOSSES FOR PUTTING ON A COOL AZZ EVENT. THE CHICKEN WAS "OFF DA HOOK" - THANK YOU TO THE PEOPLE THAT WERE COOKING THE FOOD. TO THE LADIES OF BAY AREA BOSSES...THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY - FELLAS OF THE CLUB...JOB WELL DONE. WE HAD LOTS OF FUN, NICE RIDES CAME THRU AND THE WEATHER WAS "PERFECT"!!!!

CLUBS FROM FRISCO TO SAN JO, FROM SAN MATEO TO STOCKTON - ONE LOVE TO ALL. JAH BLESS - BIG RASTA


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

TO MY EAST BAY HOMIES, THE BOSSES, I WANNA THANK YOU GUY'S FOR ANOTHER GREAT B.B.Q. YOU VATOS OUT DID YOURSELVES AGAIN. EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE SUPPORT YOU GUY'S GOT FROM ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ALL OVER THE BAY AREA WAS GREAT :biggrin:  YOU BOSSES HAVE A GREAT REPUTATION WITHIN THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY AND YOU GUY'S SHOULD FEEL PROUD OF THAT. WE ALSO WANNA THANK YOUR WIVES AND GIRLFRIENDS FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY AND DOING A GREAT JOB OF SERVING. AND TO THE MOST IMPORTANT PERSON THAT MADE THIS WHOLE B.B.Q. A SUCCESS, MIGUEL AND CISCO'S FATHER. THAT CHICKEN WAS DAMN GOOD. :thumbsup:  SO FROM ALL THE HOMEBOYS FROM SAN JO, UNIQUES, ANTIGUOS,GOODTIMES,KOOL IMPRESSIONS AND SOME REAL VATOS LOCOS, THE 408 RIDERS ,THANK YOU BOSSES AND CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

VERY NICE PICS FELLAS.. LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT....


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

ONCE AGAIN THE BAY AREA BOSSES HOOKED US UP WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST CHICKEN ON THE PLANET, HOSPITALITY SECOND TO NONE, GREAT WEATHER, LOCATION AND PEOPLE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR TO DO IT AGAIN :cheesy: 
THANKS FOR THAT RICE BIG RASTA :thumbsup: THAT WAS HELLA GOOD WITH THE CHICKEN BRO  IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU MY BROTHA  ALL THE PEOPLE WERE COOL AND CHILLIN JUST ENJOYING THE DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

good shit BOSSES! wish we could have made it out there.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN MICHAEL JACKSON GET'S BLASTED ON THE STEREO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 9 2009, 08:08 AM~14716335
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN MICHAEL JACKSON GET'S BLASTED ON THE STEREO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Had a great time Uso's always koo to kick it with da Bosses! See you all soon. Great flix! :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Few flix I took with my phone  I never forget my F%CKIN camera :angry: 








































Miguel and Francisco's pops getting down!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice Flix 59Drop! can always count on you to come threw with the bad ass flix! :0


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 9 2009, 10:21 AM~14716653
> *Nice Flix 59Drop! can always count on you to come threw with the bad ass flix! :0
> *


THANKS BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WAS A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY...PERFECT FOR TAKING PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ANY BODY GOT SAMS PICS????


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

2009/BayAreaBosses09206.jpg[/img]
















http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r131/cruizer59/shows/2009%20seasonte]
THIS IS THE MAN THAT DESERVES 95% OF THE CREDIT, MIGUEL AND CISCO'S FATHER. GRACIAS POR TODO :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Had a great time out there "thanks alot" BAY AREA BOSSES....See you next year fo sho.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 9 2009, 09:53 AM~14716537
> *Had a great time Uso's always koo to kick it with da Bosses! See you all soon. Great flix! :biggrin:
> *


joe u left 2 early i got der like at 3pm


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 9 2009, 09:08 AM~14716335
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN MICHAEL JACKSON GET'S BLASTED ON THE STEREO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gus was like fuk dat :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Had a good ass time cant wait for next year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to the cook that was some bomb ass chicken  :biggrin:


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

who's ride is this? the gold one driving away. like to ask some questions to the owner.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 9 2009, 09:08 AM~14716335
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN MICHAEL JACKSON GET'S BLASTED ON THE STEREO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 9 2009, 01:38 PM~14717613
> *joe u left 2 early i got der like at 3pm
> *


Ya I bounce like 1:30 bro was off to Bakersfield for Nationals but a Uso's daughter cracked her head on the coffee table needed staples at ER til 3am so we stayed in town! I'll catch up wtih you at the next one homie Stay koo Jose! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 9 2009, 04:22 PM~14718582
> *Ya I bounce like 1:30 bro was off to Bakersfield for Nationals but a Uso's daughter cracked her head on the coffee table needed staples at ER til 3am so we stayed in town! I'll catch up wtih you at the next one homie Stay koo Jose! :biggrin:
> *


koo i was gonna go 2 da nationals 2 but my cuzins car fuked up on salinas so we just stayed der at my uncles house :uh:and i hope shes ok bro hno: hno: so see u at da next den bro


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

dame homies! We had a great ass time! Much love and always respect for u vatos! U always make us feel welcomed and at home. Great event guys. The Viking loved that chicken!!!!! YESSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: looks like it was a good show, wish i could have made it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SUP BOSSES!!!!!! :biggrin: RIGHT ON FOR A GOOD TIME HOMIES  YOU KNOW THE 4C'z FAM ALLWAYS GOT YA'LL BACK...WE FAMILY


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS MY WIFE N GIRLS HAD FUN AND THE CHICKEN WAS OFF DA HOOK, PLUS COOL PEEPS :biggrin: SUCKS THAT I WAS THE ONLY RAIDER FUN FOR THE TUG OF WAR :angry: :angry: BUT I REP THE RAIDERS TILL I DIE :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the great day bosses and that chicken was off the fuckn hook :biggrin: 




*TTMFT!![/B]*


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Locs and the rest of BAY AREA BOSSES, we been coming to this event all three times and every year it get better; thanks again for the invite and my hat is off to you guys and your dad for cooking that bomb a$$ chicken; I cannot leave out the ladies of the BAY AREA BOSSES also thanks for serving the food out to us. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr..


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 68niou1, GUS 650, richard1940, kandykane, locs_650
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 9 2009, 12:58 AM~14715232
> * ONE LOVE TO BAY AREA BOSSES FOR PUTTING ON A COOL AZZ EVENT. THE CHICKEN WAS "OFF DA HOOK" - THANK YOU TO THE PEOPLE THAT WERE COOKING THE FOOD. TO THE LADIES OF BAY AREA BOSSES...THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY - FELLAS OF THE CLUB...JOB WELL DONE. WE HAD LOTS OF FUN, NICE RIDES CAME THRU AND THE WEATHER WAS "PERFECT"!!!!
> 
> CLUBS FROM FRISCO TO SAN JO, FROM SAN MATEO TO STOCKTON - ONE LOVE TO ALL. JAH BLESS - BIG RASTA
> *


nice meetn you bro ....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 9 2009, 10:01 AM~14716566
> *
> 
> 
> ...









Gracias for the bad ass pixs homes!!


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 9 2009, 08:22 AM~14716192
> *ONCE AGAIN THE BAY AREA BOSSES HOOKED US UP WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST CHICKEN ON THE PLANET, HOSPITALITY SECOND TO NONE, GREAT WEATHER, LOCATION AND PEOPLE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR TO DO IT AGAIN :cheesy:
> THANKS FOR THAT RICE BIG RASTA :thumbsup: THAT WAS HELLA GOOD WITH THE CHICKEN BRO  IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU MY BROTHA  ALL THE PEOPLE WERE COOL AND CHILLIN JUST ENJOYING THE DAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i'm glad you liked the RED RICE. it was a pleasure to meet you too bro - it was fun and the day was just "off the hook". when i cruise down to san jo - we have to touch bases - one love - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Aug 10 2009, 12:08 AM~14722499
> *nice meetn you bro ....
> *


  one love to you too BIGSLEEPS..it was cool to hang out with you and the fellas. love that lincoln too - big rasta


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 9 2009, 08:36 PM~14720644
> *dame homies! We had a great ass time! Much love and always respect for u vatos! U always make us feel welcomed and at home. Great event guys. The Viking loved that chicken!!!!! YESSSSSSS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: pleasure to finally meet you curt...right on for the henny too. it was cool meeting the club too - oh yeah...when i cruise down the san jose - we have to hook up - one love - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Can the Bay Bosses plan it again for this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Dame it was good! :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 10 2009, 09:17 AM~14724210
> *:biggrin: pleasure to finally meet you curt...right on for the henny too. it was cool meeting the club too - oh yeah...when i cruise down the san jose - we have to hook up - one love - big rasta :biggrin:
> *



Like wise Uce! :biggrin: Ur kool people! hands down! had the henny all day u should have came back for another round pimpin.. Let me know homie! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone again who made it out on saturday and supporting us for our 3rd annual fried chicken by the bay .... 

I can't wait for next year .... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 10 2009, 09:24 AM~14724258
> *I just wanted to thank everyone again who made it out on saturday and supporting us for our 3rd annual fried chicken by the bay ....
> 
> I can't wait for next year ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me neither....damn that chicken was GOOD - like curt said..can we plan another one this weekend??????? - ONE LOVE BAY AREA BOSSES - ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 10 2009, 09:24 AM~14724258
> *I just wanted to thank everyone again who made it out on saturday and supporting us for our 3rd annual fried chicken by the bay ....
> 
> I can't wait for next year ....  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 AM~14725073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good vid :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 AM~14725073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for the video ... that was bad ass ... tell your son i said thanks for the coverage .... I saw him out there taking care of business .... one love bro ...


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

As the president of the BAY AREA BOSSES I would like to thank all of my members and there families for busting their asses in making our 3rd annual fried chicken by the bay a success I love you guys (in a cool way cabrones don’t get it twisted), to my pops and moms for taking the time to prepare and cook all the chicken, they had a blast at the event and loved that everyone left satisfied. But most of all I want to thank all you car club and solo riders for coming out to support the BOSS family you guys are truly the ones that make the event and showed that once again the lowrider community is not a group of hard core big headed gangsters looking for trouble. Gracias a todos! 

*4TH ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY COMING 2010!**</span>*
Miguel “El Patron”


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Here’s a little list of clubs I’d like to thank:
Antiguos
Uniques 
408 Ryders
Kool Impressions
Parliament
LayMlow
P.L.R.
Midnighters
Ragz2Envy
Chicano Legacy
Friscos Finest
Lifes Finest
Carnales Customs
Midnight Sensation
Blvd. Kings
Low Vintage
East Bay Sinners
Inspirations
Socios
Islanders
Cads2Envy
Lethal Lows
UCE
Brown Persuasion
GoodTimes
And solo riders……
If I left anyone out im sorry but it was a long day and after chuggin them 32oz. wheew you know what I mean…….. :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 10 2009, 12:30 PM~14725970
> *As the president of the BAY AREA BOSSES I would like to thank all of my members and there families for busting their asses in making our 3rd annual fried chicken by the bay a success I love you guys (in a cool way cabrones don’t get it twisted), to my pops and moms for taking the time to prepare and cook all the chicken, they had a blast at the event and loved that everyone left satisfied. But most of all I want to thank all you car club and solo riders for coming out to support the BOSS family you guys are truly the ones that make the event and showed that once again the lowrider community is not a group of hard core big headed gangsters looking for trouble. Gracias a todos!
> 
> 4TH ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY COMING 2010!</span>
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 9 2009, 09:48 PM~14721500
> *SUP BOSSES!!!!!! :biggrin:  RIGHT ON FOR A GOOD TIME HOMIES   YOU KNOW THE 4C'z FAM ALLWAYS GOT YA'LL BACK...WE FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


ey homie wat happend at sams :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 8 2009, 09:37 PM~14714485
> *so... u ate all da chicken  :biggrin:
> *



sure tried :0 but too much chicken :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 10 2009, 12:34 PM~14726015
> *Here’s a little list of clubs I’d like to thank:
> Antiguos
> Uniques
> ...


  nothing but love...thank you for inviting us - ISLANDERS C.C. - BIG RASTA


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 8 2009, 10:06 PM~14714639
> *Thanks bro for coming out there .... good times ....
> 
> That 58 was clean though ....
> *



got to support or fellow COCHINO members :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 10 2009, 12:30 PM~14725970
> *As the president of the BAY AREA BOSSES I would like to thank all of my members and there families for busting their asses in making our 3rd annual fried chicken by the bay a success I love you guys (in a cool way cabrones don’t get it twisted), to my pops and moms for taking the time to prepare and cook all the chicken, they had a blast at the event and loved that everyone left satisfied. But most of all I want to thank all you car club and solo riders for coming out to support the BOSS family you guys are truly the ones that make the event and showed that once again the lowrider community is not a group of hard core big headed gangsters looking for trouble. Gracias a todos!
> 
> 4TH ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY COMING 2010!</span>
> ...



muy chingon guey :biggrin: gracias por todo n u I'm there next year :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 12:21 PM~14726398
> *muy chingon guey  :biggrin:  gracias por todo n u I'm there next year  :biggrin:
> *


ya ves como eres culero :biggrin: don't be mad cause you was the only raider fan holdin the rope :biggrin: damn yall endangered species :cheesy: 
nah neta gracias por venir desde Salinas guey te lo agradesco mucho!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 10 2009, 01:25 PM~14726431
> *ya ves como eres culero :biggrin: don't be mad cause you was the only raider fan holdin the rope :biggrin:  damn yall endangered species :cheesy:
> nah neta gracias por venir desde Salinas guey te lo agradesco mucho!
> *



de nada cabron yo me rajo and say that I'm a RAIDER nomas cuando me conviene guey :biggrin: RAIDER fan till I die :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 AM~14725073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY COOL VIDEO BRO....GOOD MUSIC TOO


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 10 2009, 12:53 PM~14726177
> *ey homie wat happend at sams :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 AM~14725073
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice flick, nice songs homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 10 2009, 02:15 PM~14726903
> *Nice flick, nice songs homie! :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: EY DAVID I TOLD HIM THAT ALLREADY SO EDIT YOUR MESSAGE :angry: 






























:biggrin: J.K


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 01:27 PM~14726452
> *de nada cabron yo me rajo and say that I'm a RAIDER nomas cuando me conviene guey  :biggrin:  RAIDER fan till I die  :biggrin:
> *



Aye bro sorry I left you hangin, I was alil bit buzzed! I'll get that photo opp @ da next one fo sho!....btw FAIDERS SUCK! that day proved it :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 10 2009, 02:22 PM~14726964
> *:angry: EY DAVID I TOLD HIM THAT ALLREADY SO EDIT YOUR MESSAGE :angry:
> :biggrin:  J.K
> *



sorry , I didnt see that


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 10 2009, 01:17 PM~14726349
> *sure tried  :0  but too much chicken :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 10 2009, 01:54 PM~14726715
> *WHAT HAPPENED?
> *


u dint go agganst wats his face wit da white cutty


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 10 2009, 02:32 PM~14727062
> *u dint go agganst wats his face wit da white cutty
> *


OH YEA......PEER PRESSURES A BITCH......HAHAHA MY SHIT AINT READY OR EVEN BUILT TO HOP....JUST FOR THE STREETS NUTHIN BUT STREET JUNK IN MY TRUNK BRO :biggrin: PULLED IT OUT THO....KNOWING WHAT I WAS GOING AGAINST :biggrin: ALL FUN.....GOOD TIMES :biggrin: 


http://tinypic.com/m/5a427k/2

:biggrin: 

http://tinypic.com/m/5a4020/2

GOOD SHIT NELSON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 10 2009, 02:22 PM~14726968
> *Aye bro sorry I left you hangin, I was alil bit buzzed! I'll get that photo opp @ da next one fo sho!....btw RAIDERS RULE! that day proved it  :roflmao:
> *



go drink another 40 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 02:42 PM~14727164
> *go drink another 40  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *




NICE !


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 10 2009, 02:42 PM~14727160
> *OH YEA......PEER PRESSURES A BITCH......HAHAHA MY SHIT AINT READY OR EVEN BUILT TO HOP....JUST FOR THE STREETS NUTHIN BUT STREET JUNK IN MY TRUNK BRO :biggrin:  PULLED IT OUT THO....KNOWING WHAT I WAS GOING AGAINST :biggrin:  ALL FUN.....GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> ]
> <a href=\'http://tinypic.com/m/5a427k/2\' target=\'_blank\'>http://tinypic.com/m/5a427k/2[/url</span> :biggrin:
> ...



haha yea i had seen da kutty hop before dat shyt gets off  oh dat


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 02:42 PM~14727164
> *go drink another 40  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


haha para la cruda :biggrin: :barf: :420: :machinegun: :around:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 10 2009, 03:01 PM~14727335
> *haha para la cruda  :biggrin: :barf:  :420:  :machinegun:  :around:
> *


mejor una modelo preparada....... thats the shit for a cruda and to start drinking again lol


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 10 2009, 11:34 AM~14726015
> *Here’s a little list of clubs I’d like to thank:
> Antiguos
> Uniques
> ...


Will be there for sure next year....TTMFT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 10 2009, 03:30 PM~14727557
> *mejor una modelo preparada....... thats the shit for a cruda and to start drinking again lol
> *


da fuck is that? "model prepy" puro BUD homie!!!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 10 2009, 03:30 PM~14727557
> *mejor una modelo preparada....... thats the shit for a cruda and to start drinking again lol
> *


yup dats wus up i know a spot in hayward dat got da one from mexico :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 10 2009, 03:45 PM~14727723
> *da fuck is that? "model prepy"  puro BUD homie!!!!!
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 10 2009, 02:42 PM~14727160
> *OH YEA......PEER PRESSURES A BITCH......HAHAHA MY SHIT AINT READY OR EVEN BUILT TO HOP....JUST FOR THE STREETS NUTHIN BUT STREET JUNK IN MY TRUNK BRO :biggrin:  PULLED IT OUT THO....KNOWING WHAT I WAS GOING AGAINST :biggrin:  ALL FUN.....GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/m/5a427k/2
> 
> ...


LOL U WERE PRESURIN ME LMAO!! IT WAS ALL FOR FUN MY NIG!! I USED TO ALLWAYS DO THE SAME, ... BUT YOU WENT AND HIT UR SWITCH!!! NOT MANY DO THAT SHIT...
U KNOW WHERE IM AT BRO IF U EVER NEED SOME TYPE OF HELP :cheesy: 

GOOS SHIT BUT I CANT SEE THE VIDEO


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 10 2009, 09:05 PM~14731246
> *LOL U WERE PRESURIN ME LMAO!!  IT WAS ALL FOR FUN MY NIG!! I USED TO ALLWAYS DO THE SAME, ...  BUT YOU WENT AND HIT UR SWITCH!!!  NOT MANY DO THAT SHIT...
> U KNOW WHERE IM AT BRO IF U EVER NEED SOME TYPE OF HELP :cheesy:
> 
> ...




I cant see it either


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ok......let me know if yall can see it now 




never mind....ima upload them on youtube then repostem


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 10 2009, 09:05 PM~14731246
> *LOL U WERE PRESURIN ME LMAO!!  IT WAS ALL FOR FUN MY NIG!! I USED TO ALLWAYS DO THE SAME, ...  BUT YOU WENT AND HIT UR SWITCH!!!  NOT MANY DO THAT SHIT...
> U KNOW WHERE IM AT BRO IF U EVER NEED SOME TYPE OF HELP :cheesy:
> 
> ...


u dont got sum pics or a vid at sams


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 10 2009, 11:01 PM~14732631
> *u dont got sum pics or a vid at sams
> *


nah, i dont know how to even use that shit :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 11 2009, 12:04 AM~14733013
> *nah, i dont know how to even use that shit :biggrin:
> *


haha u puez conpa :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice pictures fellas....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 10 2009, 10:39 PM~14732473
> *ok......let me know if yall can see it now
> never mind....ima upload them on youtube then repostem
> *


upload dat shyt fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

So no one has the TUG~WAR pixs?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2009, 04:26 PM~14738180
> *So no one has the TUG~WAR pixs??  :biggrin:
> *


Where the hell did you find dose big duds?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

The 408 was reppin up in the Marina :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2009, 04:29 PM~14738212
> *The 408 was reppin up in the Marina :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 11 2009, 03:27 PM~14738193
> *Where the hell did you find dose big duds?
> *


New members from the CC.. (THE BOMBS) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2009, 04:30 PM~14738223
> *New members from the CC.. (THE BOMBS) :biggrin:
> *


Congrats..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 11 2009, 03:31 PM~14738242
> *Congrats..
> *


Gracias.. just trying to spice it up a lil bit homie.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2009, 04:32 PM~14738252
> *Gracias.. just trying to spice it up a lil bit homie.
> *


Noting wrong wit that..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 11 2009, 03:34 PM~14738264
> *Noting wrong wit that..
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2009, 03:29 PM~14738212
> *The 408 was reppin up in the Marina :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again family ....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 11 2009, 04:07 PM~14738607
> *Thanks again family ....
> *


You know we got your back MAYNEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

heres one.......not too long, ill post the other short one in a bit


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2009, 03:26 PM~14738180
> *So no one has the TUG~WAR pixs??  :biggrin:
> *


heres one of yall woopin our ass lol :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 11 2009, 06:22 PM~14740055
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice vid ! :biggrin: looks like nelly had you though


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 11 2009, 06:22 PM~14740055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam!! no words     :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14740027
> *heres one of yall woopin our ass lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2009, 02:29 PM~14738212
> *The 408 was reppin up in the Marina :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HURRY, SOMEBODY CALL "AMERICAS MOST WANTED" :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 12 2009, 10:53 PM~14753782
> *HURRY, SOMEBODY CALL "AMERICAS MOST WANTED" :biggrin:
> *




 :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 12 2009, 10:53 PM~14753782
> *HURRY, SOMEBODY CALL "AMERICAS MOST WANTED" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

WASSUP WIT IT ...HAD HELLA FUN OUT THERE ..THANKS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Aug 14 2009, 11:43 AM~14769650
> *WASSUP WIT IT ...HAD HELLA FUN OUT THERE ..THANKS
> *


What's good bro? Thanks for making it out to the event .... good to finally meet you ....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 12 2009, 10:53 PM~14753782
> *HURRY, SOMEBODY CALL "AMERICAS MOST WANTED" :biggrin:
> *


More like fugitive watch cabron!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 14 2009, 04:17 PM~14772686
> *More like fugitive watch cabron!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

man good times!


----------

